# Swan placed after central line.



## peltanderson (Jun 23, 2014)

I have an Anesthesia Profvider asking me about this scenario: someone places an introducer into the central vein and charges for it(charge dropped for placement of central line), but sometime later he or someone else floats a Swan Ganz Catheter through the introducer, can you then code for the Swan?

Thank you,
Myra


----------



## kamala (Jun 24, 2014)

Per the anesthesia guidelines , swan ganz and central line placement through same access site is inclusive , if line placement is done through different access site can report with modifier -59 

Thanks
Kamala


----------



## amecey (Sep 25, 2017)

kamala said:


> Per the anesthesia guidelines , swan ganz and central line placement through same access site is inclusive , if line placement is done through different access site can report with modifier -59
> 
> Thanks
> Kamala



We get more money for the CVL so can I bill the CVL instead of the Swan Ganz when both are done, same site?


----------

